# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  اندازه پیکسل عکس

## nader.golab

سلامممممم به دوستان عزیزم، همه ی مهندسین کشور  ایران عزیز

من از دوستان می خواستم در مورد سایز عکس بپرسم
اگه من یه عکس با ابعاد 600*800 برا یک Image انتخاب کرده باشم و بخوام با ابعاد 480*640 ذخیره کنم رو هارد چی کار کنم؟

البته دوستان من ذخیره کردنشو می دونم ولی تغییر اندازه رو توش موندم



SavePicture Image1.Picture, "C:\1.jpg"

ممنون از همه عزیزان

----------


## saber187518

فکر کنم که اگه شما یم متغیر از نوع bitmap داشته باشی و بعد تنظیمات ابعاد اون متغیر رو به اندازه دلخواه تنظیم کنیو ذخیره کنی درست بشه.
البته من این کار رو توی دات نت انجام دادم نمیدونم توی vb6 میشه یا نه.
موفق باشی.

----------


## ameri110

باید اول اندازه رو درست کنی و بعد ذخیره کنی
برای این کار میتونی عکس رو استرچ کنی بعد به پیکچر باکس طول و عرض بدی و بعد هم که سیو می کنی

----------


## parselearn

در تاپيكهاي قبلي جواب داده شده
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=148739

----------

